# Jin Mao VS. Taipei 101



## Erebus555 (Apr 21, 2006)

As you look up from ground level, Jin Mao looks like it is actually taller than it is because of the distance between each extrusion shortens. But Taipei 101 fails to have that effect. Also, Jin Mao and a much better architectural appearance.


----------



## mako22 (Jul 19, 2005)

They are similar somehow and it is really difficult choice for me but .... Jin mao looks a bit better I think


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Taipe 101 for sure!!


----------



## bluga (Oct 13, 2002)

Taipei 101 For sure


----------



## ToWuS (Nov 16, 2006)

Jin Mao For sure


----------



## ggaaxx (Nov 10, 2006)

Pictures on this forum wise: 101
Design wise: JM (Can't someboby just post some better pics:? )


----------



## Betrayer (May 23, 2004)

Taipei 101 i like its shape....and the color


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Like the post above, I choose Taipei 101 for shape and color.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I like both, but I prefer Jin Mao it fits better.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, so shining, this one, like made in silver...

101 is too colorful for me and a little corny. I prefer it without the night light... ^^


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, I also find a gold one, :lol: :lol: 










The night light is also quite neat...


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Taipei 101 slightly...:nuts:


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Jin Mao


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Jin Mao. It's the symmetry and overall shape that I don't like about Taipei 101. The JM is more graceful.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If we're talking about nightlights, I prefer Taipei 101's. Overall it's the Jin Mao


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

JIN MAO!~!!


----------



## RSG (Jul 7, 2006)

Jin Mao is the better but they both look excellant. Very Asian which is good.


----------



## mybeer (Oct 11, 2006)

They are both tall and very thin... I don't like that, but if I have to chose, i vote the Taipei, for his outstanding position in the skyline.


----------



## hoangduong (Jan 19, 2006)

I vote for Taipei 101


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

My vote goes to Jin Mao. Taipei 101 looks nice but it stick out of the skyline like one big *****. Taipei needs some other tall buildings to supplement it.


----------

